# Thw word for today!



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

A few months ago life was not so good and I introduced 'the word for today' for myself and my kids. Basically I had a chalk board in my kitchen and each day I would write something thought provoking and encouraging and this became the 'word for the day'  
Today I felt the need to share :? 
Today the word is a name..... Tim Huges
He is a musician and a good one at that  
Dunno if anyone has heard of him, but check him out, his music is well just......


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

do you mean Tim Hughes? if so, he is a glorious musician! (no pun intended)


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep that's the one, along with Robin Mark and a whole bunch of others. 
You like?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Tim Hughes, not really listened to much else. Lets put it this way, Tim Hughes helped me through a very difficult time in my life!

I like the website worshipcentral.org.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh will have to check it out. You should check out Robin Mark. His has the most amazing voice. Oh and I forgot Matt Redman, Chris Tomlin, see I could go on for hours  

XX


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Chris Tomlin, i have a couple of his albums, prefer Tim Hughes though


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad someone else out there knows what i'm talking about!!!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Pity you are so far away, I get the feeling an afternoon with tea, cake and chat would be time well spent


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mousemad said:


> Pity you are so far away, I get the feeling an afternoon with tea, cake and chat would be time well spent


well if i'm ever down near you, or your up this way; tea and cake it is!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i never got cake! i like cake. and you wouldnt even give my your cute puppy dog meany


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

aww sorry Kim, i will buy cake for November!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yay lol i'll bring some trick or treat candy down if theres any left after the train journey hehe


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

someone say "cake" :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

And a glorious cake it would have been too :lol: I actually am a cake decorator 

XX


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mousemad said:


> And a glorious cake it would have been too :lol: I actually am a cake decorator
> 
> XX


awesome! anyideas for decorating a cake for a 16 year old metal head


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Why not just ask what they want? My kids always tell me weeks in advance what they expect their cake to look like!!!! :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah my kids tell me what they want.........money!.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

One joy of having little money is learning to be creative! With 6 kids, that's a whole lot of creative :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

My kids dont only want money thats not fair.........sometimes they want more money!!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
Tell them the bank is closed!
XX


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I shall ask him what he wants, it will probably have something to do with black!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I've met Tim  Rock on soul survivour week B&C! All the years i've been i've worked at Dreggs Cafe 

Anyone going to the worship central UK tour thing? I'm going to the Southampton evening seminar.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?ei ... 8858587899

So happy to see 'others' on here  It's always conforting ^-^

And guys, can I join in with your evening with cake and tea?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

'others' :lol: I like it hehe
Oh wow it's now an afternoon and evening :lol: 
Everyone who knows me knows the door is always open, and the cake is always available 

By the way Shiprat, I have to do a haunted house birthday cake for halloween, the poor lady is having a house full of kids on a sugar high! I can't wait to make the cake, all black/purple and spooky......not that your average 10 year old will appreciate all my hard work!! :roll:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Megzilla said:


> I've met Tim  Rock on soul survivour week B&C! All the years i've been i've worked at Dreggs Cafe
> 
> Anyone going to the worship central UK tour thing? I'm going to the Southampton evening seminar.
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?ei ... 8858587899
> ...


awesome!

need to look up the tour again, kind of 'lost touch' so to speak after being massively let down by a so called authority. anyway i prefer to follow my own path now.

it is good to see other people around, makes you feel less like a weirdo!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

> it is good to see other people around, makes you feel less like a weirdo!


Hey, I like bieng a weirdo  
Means people have to dig a bit deeper, kinda weeds out the people who are shallow  :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok my nearest venue is Bradford on the 12th of November, might just go to that!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Do! Then if they have the same seminar notes we can talk about what they did and didnt say 

I think a bunch of us should go to soul survivor one year (possibly this summer comming?) If anyone hasn't, then they totally should. It's helped me so much get closer and understand myself better.
It's also a great way of meeting great people and really meeting with the trinity (geez, all this code speak! Can I just say if ot will it be frowned apon? Or shall I just carry on? )


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to the Bradford one!

will be great to compare notes!


----------

